# nachbarschaft24: Dubiose Drohungen sollen neues Geld bringen



## sascha (27 November 2009)

> *nachbarschaft24: Dubiose Drohungen sollen neues Geld bringen*
> 
> Nachbarschaft24.net sorgt plötzlich wieder für Wirbel. Mit fragwürdigen Methoden wird versucht, Opfer noch einmal zur Bezahlung zu bringen - obwohl Juristen keine Zahlungspflicht sehen. Opfer können deshalb ruhig bleiben.



nachbarschaft24: Dubiose Drohungen sollen neues Geld bringen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## webwatcher (27 November 2009)

*AW: nachbarschaft24: Dubiose Drohungen sollen neues Geld bringen*

nachbarschaft24.net klagt - oder was? - Augsblog - Augsburger Allgemeine Community


> nachbarschaft24.net klagt - oder was?
> Nachbarschaft24.net sorgt für Wirbel. Wieder einmal. Berichtet wird von Klagen gegen Opfer und von Mahnbescheiden. Was ist dran an der Sache?


----------

